# Hello from Japan



## New Mum (May 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am British but have lived in Japan for about 25 years.

Until recently I had a beautiful Golden Retreiver called Lucy, but in January she passed away, breaking my heart and leaving me alone.

On Saturday, my daughter heard a kitten crying near our apartment building and after listening to it for about 5 hours we decided to watch from a distance to see if the mother came anywhere near. She didnt and as it was pouring down (it is the rainy season now) we took the kitten home.

It is a cute little thing it eats well and pees and poops well.

But the thing is, I am new to cats and am in still two minds whether to keep him or find a home for him.

I took him (I think it is a him, the vet said so too) to the vet yesterday and had him checked over. Apart from ear mites the vet said he was a healthy little boy. I also had the vet give him his first injection.

I have lots of questions and hope that you will all be able to give me some advice. Here are the first two that a firstly preventing me from making a decision.

1. what age is best to spay?
2. Will he 'mark' all over the house until the spay is done?

Thanking you all in advance for your help.

New Mum


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Well it depends on the vet really. I'm sure someone else can help you. And I would love to go to Japan!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I think neutering can be done quite young, although our vet suggested six months of age or 5 pounds (2.27 kg) body weight for our Gracie when she was a new kitten. How old did your vet think this kitty is? He won't start marking until he reaches maturity, more or less at five to six months old. 

Aside from that issue, I have heard that tom cats are often wonderfully friendly and loveable - more so than girls who can be moody. Just a generalization, but from reading here I can see that many of the boys are just total 'love-bugs'...We have a girl, and she is indeed moody, though we love her to pieces.

Fran


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

At 4 months of age, vets in my area will neuter or spay. Some males will start marking at 6 mos. or earlier, and once they get in the habit of doing it, often after they're neutered will continue to do so. Some "oriental" breeds such as Siamese can be sexually more precocious than some of the later maturing cats, like Maine Coons. DSH/DLH males may start marking around 9 mos. or so. There's quite a variation when a cat matures sexually. Males are stimulated to spray to mark territory (which may be the doors, windows, furniture if they're strictly indoor cats), when females are in heat, to show dominance to other males and stress. There are some males who never spray, but best not to count on that.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

So nice of you to take him in <3 He will probably grow on you in just a couple of days, and you won't want to be without him anymore 

Above comments provide you with all the info you need. Good lukc, and mostly...enjoy!


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

My vet went by age as well as weight for my male cat. I had him neutered around 16 weeks (4 months). I've not ever experienced him spraying in the house. I recently got a female kitten and was a little worried that might invoke some response in my male cat. It's been a little over two weeks and there's no marking behavior going on. I've always been informed that the sooner you neuter, the less chance of spraying. 

And kudos to you for taking this little man in. I never had a cat until my guy Winston (2 yrs old now). I was blown away by how cuddling and loving he turned out to be. He was certainly a nut for a while - but I'm sure you remember animals being crazy from once having a puppy. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## New Mum (May 30, 2011)

Thank you for all your replies.

I have uploaded a few pics of the little boy. I havent thought of a name yet... so if you have any ideas.. they would be really appreciated.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh what a darling little kitten!! Bet it's getting harder to think about giving him up, good luck with your decision


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

OH MY GOD! He is ADORABLE!! Judging by all the pictures you have taken already, you're hooked! And they are so right about female vs male cats, I've had my share of both over the years, and though I have always loved my girls, my boys are the lovers, all purrs and sweetness, more like dogs than cats sometimes, when they are waiting for me to come home from work in the evenings. My girls have been well, aloof, for the most part, and GOD FORBID you chastise them for anything, I am sure to find a 'surprise' somewhere in the house. (I know there are exceptions to the rule on female cats)


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi! I'm in Japan too! Well Okinawa technically, LOL

Our vet won't spay or neuter until 6 months of age. I had 2 male cats, one sprayed and the other never did. It got a lot better after he was fixed but I had to keep a close eye on him for a good few weeks making sure he didn't sneak off to his old marking spots. I think it really depends on the cat. My cat that never marked is very laid back, his brother who did mark was on the aggressive side. He was always getting in cat fights with the neighborhood strays and I'm sure that his instinct to mark what was his was directly related to that even though it was inside.


----------



## Robin1109 (May 8, 2011)

So so cute!! I named my cats after historical figures...Winston Churchill and Eleanor Roosevelt. I find humor in it.


----------



## New Mum (May 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone. 

I have thought of lots of names but we all cant come to an agreement. 

When I call for him.... Where are you little boy ... He comes out of his hiding place . So I am thinking to call him... Boy!

New Mum


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Since he's a red tabby you could always name him Morris after the famous cat in the 
9 Lives cat food commercials.
We had a red tabby office cat name Riley because he lived the "Life of Riley"


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

New Mum said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 1. what age is best to spay?
> ...



1. 6-8 months is when the vet on base in Yokosuka will do it.
2. He won't start marking until around a year old, so doing it when he's still young will keep him from starting that habit.


----------

